# Igtropin



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys

I have run a few cycles of media grade IGF-1 and want to try Igtropin. It comes in a box of 10 vials at 100mcg each, each box is equal to 1ml so getting 2 boxes would be really expensive. Would one box be enough for a cycle? I presume that you do not need to inject as much as you would with the media grade?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Igtropin is media grade it is definatly not receptor grade IGF-1LR3, Igtropin is made by GenSci (jintropin)....the ten vial each contain 100mcg's but they come with sterile water so once you mix a vial you will need to use it within 48hrs or it will start to degrade.

Receptor grade IGF-1LR3 is very very rare and so expensive believe me you would not be able to afford it and to be honest for what it would give you there is no point in using it...


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Igtropin is media grade it is definatly not receptor grade IGF-1LR3, Igtropin is made by GenSci (jintropin)....the ten vial each contain 100mcg's but they come with sterile water so once you mix a vial you will need to use it within 48hrs or it will start to degrade.
> 
> Receptor grade IGF-1LR3 is very very rare and so expensive believe me you would not be able to afford it and to be honest for what it would give you there is no point in using it...


If i mix it with bacteriostatic water, would it be ok for several days like gh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the life would be longer if you used BA or AA solution but in Bac water it still would not be several days...


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

thansk Pscarb, have you tried Igtropin before? If so, how would you rate it compared to Omegas/muscle-research's IGF?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i have used all three brands and for me Omega is way ahead then MR then Igtropin not a huge difference between the later two, if you want a decent peptide use Omega mate.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

when you say its way ahead, is that by better pumps or do you have them lab tested to check for their purity?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the results are better mate plus Omega get their product from Groprep through their lab in the states...the other two do not.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I asked you this earlier then I would of gone for the Omegas. I've spent silly money on the Igtropin and whats worse it expires at March 08'!


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i have used all three brands and for me Omega is way ahead then MR then Igtropin not a huge difference between the later two, if you want a decent peptide use Omega mate.


AGREE..I LIKE CEP BETTER THOUGH..


----------

